# Cervia Open To Public



## tug (May 26, 2007)

The steam tug Cervia will be open to the public in Ramsgate Harbour on Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday 22nd to 25th April [for Easter] from 10.00 am till 6.00pm.

There will be a nominal charge of £ 2.50 per person for entry, all of which goes into our charity account. We need to start saving up for our proposed Lottery funding bid!

We hope to have a small stand selling Cervia souvenirs and there will be at least three, possibly four ex Cervia crew members onboard who helped operate her 
from the mid 1950's onwards, who I am sure would like to meet up with old hands.


----------

